# Free Pipe Tobacco Sample from Altadis



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

I just found this so I don't know if it's going to work, but it's worth a try.

Here's the web page: http://pipesandcigars.com/alpitoof.html

They ask for your name/address/email/DOB, and supposedly it ships directly from Altadis... we'll see.

-JT


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

It should work. I recently recieved a free sampler from them in my last order from P&C. 


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

It will work.

Altadis does this a few times a year. It is a good way to try out a few of their blends for free. 

I did it once and they sent like 5 different tobaccos. It takes awhile to get them though since they are sent out directly from Altadis and they send it out to a lot of people.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I just provided my info as well.....couldn't hurt.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i put it for it too, maybe ill jusy buy a pipe when i get mine tabaccy


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Im tellin' ya....get a corn cob my mine........straight stem.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I just put in for this. I forgot to do it back when JT posted this.

Jimmy, you should do it too if you're still smoking the pipe. It is free tobacco after all :lol: .


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Jimmy is a pipe smoker for sure.. :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


Acesfull said:


> Oh Jimmy is a pipe smoker for sure.. :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Oh I am a pipe smoker for sure.. Jimmy is not..But me Acefull....I love the cock :lol:


Dude I am glad you finally came out of the closet... I told you we would all still love you.. :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

:lolat:



thehat101 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I am a pipe smoker for sure.. Jimmy is not..But me Acefull....I love the cock :lol:
> ...


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool, last time I did this, they sent me 18, 3.5 oz packs.

Thanks JT !

Now if I can just decide on a new Pipe :???:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> :lolat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Not sure that it's working anymore, after I fill out the form completely, I get:



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /cgi-bin/ntformmail/YOUR MISSING FIELDS PAGE was not found on this server.


I filled it all out though :dunno:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I am a pipe smoker for sure.. Jimmy is not..But me Acefull....I love the cock :lol:
> ...


OK dude way too much info there.... now.. BACK ON TOPIC! :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

CRider said:


> Not sure that it's working anymore, after I fill out the form completely, I get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I just found out why it did that. It only works if you use IE. Firefox and all the other browsers are not compatible for some reason.

If you don't have IE, send me your info and I'll fill it out for you.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Bah, I shoulda tried that :lol: I forget sometimes that Firefox won't work on some sites :dunno: Eh well, I think it went through just fine now. When I submitted it, it went to the main page right after.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet! 
And now you also have something to smoke it in when it comes :lol: .


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yup, guess I'll have to put that in my pipe and smoke it! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I just put in for it i wonder if it will ever come.. My macanudos from the last promo has not yet.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I never got my Montecristo from that free offer that I posted awhile ago, but I have got the free samples of Altadis before. I have never heard of anyone filling it out and not getting it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I was just reading on another forum that I go to and people are starting to get their free samples. 
So far 5 people have posted that they have got them. 
All 5 got 3 pouches of tobacco and all 5 got the same kinds; Fox and Hound, Blue Note, and Irish Cream.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

^ Tins or pouches ?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Irish Cream sounds good... Im going to get a pipe when mine come in.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> ^ Tins or pouches ?


Pouches. They are the Tobacco Galleria tobaccos, which of course is the Altadis brand just in pouches not bulk.

http://www.altadisusa.com/cigar/bulktobacco.asp


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Irish Cream sounds good... Im going to get a pipe when mine come in.


Sweet! If you get a briar pipe also grab a cob to go with it. The Fox and Hound blend contains Latakia and you should smoke Latakia blends in pipes dedicated for Latakia.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

My sampler arrived this afternoon and included an ounce and a half of each:

- Irish Creme (Aromatic, Irish Creme0
- Blue Note ( Burley, Virgina topped with an aromatic topper)
- Fox & Hound (Red VA, Turkish, Burley, Latakia, Perique Mixuture)


The Fox & Hound smells freak'n awesome!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I got mine yeseterday.... same 3


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> I got mine yeseterday.... same 3


Sweet.....get that cob yet?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im going to get me a good pipe once i find one, if jimmy comes up this weekend we'll go to tinderbox or somewhere and i'll have him pick a good one out for me.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome...can't wait to see what you pick out. I'm still saving and hunting for a nice briar as well. I've several cobs in the meantime though.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Haven't got mine yet. Hopefully I will get it unlike the Montecristo. I really want to try the Fox & Hound and Blue Note.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:woohoo: Just got my sampler in !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet! I've had the Fox and the Hound as well as the Blue note, both were pretty good. Fire one up and let us know what you think....


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad that y'all are getting some freebies too. Mine came in on the 22nd, same three pouches.

I've had the Blue Note before, but the Irish Creme and the Fox & Hound will be new ones for me.

-JT


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Still waiting :sad: .


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Bob, you sure your postman isn't smoking your Baccy ?

I'm smoking the Irish cream now, good smoke not as aromatic as the MB, more tobacco flavor, but what do I know, I've only been smoking for a couple weeks.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Bob, you sure your postman isn't smoking your Baccy ?


 :lol: :lol:

I'm not too sure. I never got the Monte cigar and now I'm waiting for this to come. If he is taking it, I hope he is at least enjoying it :lol: .
I did fill it out a couple of weeks later than you guys, so maybe that is why it's taking awhile. :dunno:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I think you filled out before I did Bob...and I got mine this morning  

Blue Note
Irish Creme
Fox & Hound

The Fox & Hound has a very intense aroma to it, reminds me of a strong campfire smell.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:woohoo: :banana: :woohoo: :banana: 
I just checked the mail and it was there!



CRider said:


> The Fox & Hound has a very intense aroma to it, reminds me of a strong campfire smell.


Chris, that would be the Latakia that is in that blend. In my experience almost every cigar smoker that starts smoking pipes like blends with Latakia in it. I love Latakia.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very cool, glad it finally got there Bob! Thanks for the tip on the F&H.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome, glad it finally got there!!! :woohoo: 



Chris, that smell you caught off the Fox and Hound is definately Latakia. That's a trademark aroma. Personally I really enjoy the Latakia blends....maybe it does relate to my first love (Cigars).....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I think I'm gonna wait til I get a 2nd pipe to try the Latakia...maybe pick up a corncob this week. I did try the BlueNote tonight on the drive home. Had a bit of an easier time keeping it going and I really enjoyed this tobacco. Michele even commented that it smelled pretty good, so that's a plus!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that Latakia is some good stuff. I have a half pound canister of straight Latakia so that I can blend in a punch here and there if I feel the need.

-JT


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Dang, on my browser it says there is a broken link and i cannot get a free sample :sad: 


:boohoo:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

You try it in Internet Explorer?


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Ehhh, its not currently on my computer. I booted that thing after i discovered Mozilla and Firefox...

Downloading would probably be too much hassle for a 'free' sample anyhow. I will just buy some Sweet Dreams from the local B&M.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I got my samples today and I am ready to give my pipe another try as I failed with it a month or so ago and have not tried it since.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Try the Blue Note first, luv this blend !

Let it dry out a little before you pack it up, mine was a little damp when I got it.


----------

